# Road bike rentals/ bike shops in San Diego?



## bluebug32 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'll be spending next week in San Diego and want to rent a decent road bike. There seem to be an overwhelming number of shops. I'm not exactly sure what part of the city the friend I'm visiting lives in, but would you suggest any shops that have nice rentals? Also, any shops that you recommend visiting in the city?


----------



## SANdave (May 8, 2006)

BikeTours in downtown SD rents out ok-ish road bikes (downtown Gaslamp area).

Holland Bike in Coronado rents out mixed set of road bikes.

Nytro in Encinitas rents out Cervelo Soloist (northern SD).

There are others, but I've only have bike rental experience with the above 3 stores.


----------

